# Lake Logan....pike ????



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

are there really northern pike in Lake Logan ?
I'm spending a week there with my girlfriend in October and had planned to target some saugeye. I read on the ODNR website that there were pike in this lake. Is this true or is it another bunch of hooey from the DNR's website ?
If there are pike, are they in fishable numbers ?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

There use to be some great Pike in Logan. When I lived there 20 years ago, they net tested and picked up some giant Northern. They put transmitters in some and checked them for a few years. As for numbers, I dought if there are that many anymore. I know there were a few caught the last several years but nothing like it use to be.
Stop by Downs bait store towards the Dam end of the lake, off 664. They will tell you the truth about the fish there. Good luck! There are some great Saugeye there for sure, also some real nice bass. The lake has a 10HP max. also.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Dale!
I have heard about quite a few 10lb+ eyes, but as you know I'm always looking for any fish with teeth 
I have never seen a live pike before and I would love to luck into one.


----------

